# YOU GUYS GOTTA CHECK THESE PICS OUT!! BEFORE & AFTER!!!



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

As most of you know, I recently excavated a SHAKER SYRUP.....It is considered a rare and fairly valuable bottle. Well, mine was badly stained and even etched a little due to all the ash in the dump I am digging. I own a tumbler so I decided to give it a tumble. I usually just tumble my bottles for a couple days using aluminum oxide polish....thats it....no cutter. Because this one was so badly stained I decided to tumble it for 3 days using 1200 silicon carbide cutter and then for 2 days with aluminum oxide polish......WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!! Did this bottle come out sweet or what!?!?!?!?!?!?

 DF

 BEFORE....


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

BEFORE.......


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

BEFORE....


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

before......


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

AND AFTER.......SIMPLY AMAZING TO SAY THE LEAST!


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

AFTER.........WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

AFTER.......CLOSEUP OF EMBOSSING!


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

AFTER....CLOSEUP OF EMBOSSING!


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 5, 2006)

CLOSEUP/BASE!


----------



## barbieheid (Feb 5, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 5, 2006)

Dirt:

 Those look great.  Its nice when you find a good bottle and it cleans out as nice as that shaker did.  Job well done.  Keep sending the pics.

 Madpaddla


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2006)

That looks like one of the big ones, how tall is that? 8"?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Dirtflicker...


 DF... NIIIIIIICE Job![8D]  She looks great![8D]   Great photos too buddy... keep em coming!

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, very nice work DF. Really great lookin bottle.


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys....I am super proud of both the bottle and the restoration I performed by tumbling it.....It is resting easy on my top shelf now.....and definately deserves it.....that bottle has seen things that I can only read about in history books..........


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 10, 2006)

SO HOW MUCH DO THESE THINGS FETCH ON EBAY ANYWAY???


----------



## dirtflicker (Feb 15, 2006)

ANYONE?? NOBODY KNOWS HOW MUCH THESE ARE WORTH?? OKAY?? I'LL JUST PUT IT UP AND SEE??


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2006)

Similar ones have sold for about $40-50. I have not seen that exact variation sell before. It may go for more if it is a rarer variety.


----------

